# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  do carpet pythons need an aboreal enclosure

## maudie

im just wondering if I could keep one in a normal rack system. 41 quart tub, about 4 feet deep and 6 inches tall

----------


## Terrified of snakes

I personally wouldn't keep one in a rack, because they tend to love climbing. My friend's is on his perch 75% of the time.

----------


## Reinz

Carpet Pythons are excellent display snakes.  My Costals and Jungle use every bit of height that I give them.






They don't have to have an "arboreal" enclosure, but a rack tub is just too confining in my opinion.  Unless you found a really deep/tall tub for a young Carpet. But it would outgrow it  within year or year and a half.

For me personally, 18 inches tall is the minimum,  24 inches much better.

----------

John1982 (03-14-2016)

----------


## M.P.C

Carpets are so amazing, i cant wait to get one and set up a cage for it, only reason i didnt get one when i got peach was the guy tellin gme the husbendry is very specific and they easily get sick and i wanted something almost fool proof for my actuall first snake... Give those beauties all the space they can use

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I agree with the other members. Most carpets definitely appreciate vertical climbing space. They're also much too nice of a display snake to be kept in racks IMO. They can obviously survive in a rack system but you'll miss out on a lot of their natural behavior and beauty.

@ M.P.C.- I was a bit intimidated and misinformed about the husbandry needs of carpets too. After talking to some experienced keepers and doing LOTS of research I took the leap. Caring for them really is a breeze. Not much different than my colubrids. I just keep the carpets a little warmer and give them more climbing branches.

----------


## M.P.C

> I agree with the other members. Most carpets definitely appreciate vertical climbing space. They're also much too nice of a display snake to be kept in racks IMO. They can obviously survive in a rack system but you'll miss out on a lot of their natural behavior and beauty.
> 
> @ M.P.C.- I was a bit intimidated and misinformed about the husbandry needs of carpets too. After talking to some experienced keepers and doing LOTS of research I took the leap. Caring for them really is a breeze. Not much different than my colubrids. I just keep the carpets a little warmer and give them more climbing branches.


Yup once i got home i was talking to my friend and he told me the guy lied, husbendry is rather easy unless your talking about a diamond or bredli but even then they arent as bad as the man made it out to be. But its ok i love peach to death and ill have my carpet eventually.

----------


## Prognathodon

I've got AP cages on order for my carpets - a 2' tall for my Bredli Ying, and 3' tall for Bruce the JCP, since he seems to like to climb and move around more, and Ying seems more interested in finding a good spot and just hanging out.

The other day I was talking about making them (and the VBB, who's got a 3' tall cage in the same order) artificial vines for the new cages out of coated cable.  Ying pulled down one end of her Magnaturals vine that evening, so I think that's a vote in favor.   :Smile:   I've also been looking at climbing holds and artificial stone wall facade material to give them climbing surfaces.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AerialArtist

I once sat on the phone with my mom for an hour, watching my DJJ explore her enclosure. She went for a dip in her "pool", investigated various tubes repeatedly, climbed her ladder, sprawled out on her hammock, and periscoped backwards, upside-down numerous times before settling underneath her vine. They're curious, active snakes. I, personally, wouldn't keep them in a rack, they're too much fun to watch!

----------


## DennisM

no, they do not need an arboreal set up.  no, they will not do well in a tub.  they will utilize any height you give them, but will also thrive in a enclosure of 12-18 inches tall.  I keep hatchlings/yearlings in tubs, but after that, they need more space.  they are active snakes and tubs/racks are insufficient.

----------

